# Frog Tape for oil paint hold out=no good



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

So I had a rare job of using oil on some walls (California) and used frog tape to hold out paint bleeding onto stained cabinets which really did not work and figured that I was asking to much. It held it out somewhat but I would say no more than regular tape. I have seen the commercials that show the demo of water being poured in a glass filled with the gel in so maybe it is not intended for this purpose. (Update: just read the instructions latex only so never mind)

On a separate rant it seems to want to bend when being even slightly stretched which makes masking straight lines tricky (thin paper). 

I do know that any time you want the bleeding controlled it is best to paint with a non noticeable coat first but really did not have the time. Next time I will find the time.


----------



## Wood511 (Dec 13, 2010)

I've never found frog tape to be any better than basic 2020.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

It works well for us. 3M blue as well. Are you pressing down the edge with a putty knife?

EDIT - not sure about alkyd paints....haven't tried that.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Water activates the additive along the side of the tape. An alkyd will be useless in that respect. I don't like the green frog but the yellow is fantastic!! A lot thinner and I personally think it sticks better, without the hard ridge as well.

Try caulking the joint after you tape with a latex caulk. After painting, the break is usually very clean and straight. No solution is ever 100% effective every time.


----------



## akbill (Jun 21, 2013)

MikeCalifornia said:


> Water activates the additive along the side of the tape. An alkyd will be useless in that respect. I don't like the green frog but the yellow is fantastic!! A lot thinner and I personally think it sticks better, without the hard ridge as well.
> 
> Try caulking the joint after you tape with a latex caulk. After painting, the break is usually very clean and straight. No solution is ever 100% effective every time.


I didn't know that. The first job I tried green frog tape was with an alkyd and we basically swore off using it based on the experience. I'll have to give it another go, this time with the right application lol. :whistling2:


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

I run a damp cloth along it first to activate the paint block technology or whatever they call it. It's worked well for us.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Painter-Aaron said:


> I run a damp cloth along it first to activate the paint block technology or whatever they call it. It's worked well for us.


Frogs like dampness! :yes:


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Pre-wetting hasn't worked for me, I usually tend to start lifting the tape. Maybe I've put too much 'water' on it to 'pre-activate' it.

Alkyd based probably wouldn't work too well.

BUT** I know Sherwin sells a tape that might work well for you.
It used to be green, but I'm having a hard time finding it on their website. Scotch aka 3m makes it. As far as I know it doesn't have a compound in it to block paint but it is designed to work with alkyd, solvent or oil based material, without dissolving or curling.

Here's a link:
http://www.shop3m.com/scotch-solvent-resistant-masking-tape-2040-group.html

Let us know what you ended up doing. Good luck!


----------



## Paintmeup (Oct 8, 2010)

No chance of holding oil back with tape! To viscous and timber to porous and uneven... The gap filler trick along the tape line is what's required


----------



## Lazerline (Mar 26, 2012)

On stained cabs I like to use blue tape with a quick smear of clear caulking at the edge before I paint. I then remove immediately after painting.
I hate Frog tape.


----------



## jonathanthepainter (Jul 5, 2011)

When masking prior to oil based paint, stains or lacquer, we use chemical resistant tape from the auto paint store.

A little pricey $8-10 roll, but provides great tack and seal with clean release.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

How the heck have autobody people been doing it all these years?
Oh lol, the post above mentioned it.


----------

